# Is BS partially BS?



## philanderson (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been away from the TUG BBs for some time.  While researching an October Orlando exchange, I learned first that my Seapointer may be going down the tubes, and then that SA in general is trading more poorly since Black Sunday.

I have three Seapointer weeks banked, all on the same October unit/week.  I searched for an October 5 check-in in Orlando, and asked for one bedroom or larger.  Both my week which expires this October and the one that expires the following October got seven hits, including Vistana and Orange Lake 2BRs.

My week that expires in October, 2009, however, pulled eleven units, including a three bedroom at Cypress Pointe. If things got worse after Black Sunday, why does my newest week pull better than my older ones?

As for my week that expires in 2010, RCI states that it is in the process of "verifying" it with my home resort, and I believe it has said that for at least a few weeks now.  I've run into this same message in year's past.  Is this an oblique way of saying that Seapointer has been suspended, or is it just business as usual?


----------



## Janie (Feb 22, 2007)

*Black Sunday was golden for some...*

Some SA weeks trade much better after Black Sunday.  Mine went from a middling trader (like all pre-BS weeks) to a tiger.  It all depends on whether you were lucky enough to own a high-demand week and location.  

I don't know anything about the Seapointer situation, though--can't comment on that.


----------



## susan1738 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Seapointer has been suspended*

Yes, it has been suspended, pending correction of "some issues".  Who knows how long that will take to clear up.  :annoyed:   There are a couple of other threads here that address the issue.


----------



## philanderson (Feb 24, 2007)

So, Seapointer will be better than before, if only it survives?


----------



## jwong (Mar 1, 2007)

My Glenmore Sands 2007 deposit seems worse than any year before it, but the 2008 deposit brings up a lot more.


----------



## Dottie (Mar 1, 2007)

My Glenmore sands white studio is just the opposite.  07 was a tiger.  08 was a dog.


----------



## jwong (Mar 1, 2007)

Dottie said:


> My Glenmore sands white studio is just the opposite.  07 was a tiger.  08 was a dog.



Interesting. Mine is a 2bed Red week, so maybe it increased in power?


----------



## mulgrew1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*What is Black Sunday?*

We are travelling to SA next fall and staying at Protea Kruger Gate for one week...are searching for two more weeks. I read about Black Sunday...what is it?  Thanks, Pat


----------



## Dottie (Mar 2, 2007)

Black Sunday is just a term that tuggers give to a certin time (I think it was a couple of years ago) when SA resorts seem to have been re-evaluated by RCI for trading ability.  Some resorts became better traders, but more seemed to loose trading power.


----------



## jackio (Mar 2, 2007)

My Dik week used to be an average trader.  Now it is terrible. - Jacki


----------



## philanderson (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm just surprised that Seapointer, never a must-have SA week, seems to have increased trading power as a result of Black Sunday.  This is especially odd if the suspension issues become permanent.  Why would a week that can no longer trade in the RCI system have increased trading power in same?


----------



## Sandy (Mar 19, 2007)

*I agree*

I missed the entier Black Sunday discussion but I get the idea on what happened.  

I have noticed NO decrease in trading power of my Seapointer weeks.  In fact, I can see summer weeks for 2008 on the east coast. I must admit that I do plan ahead, but still it trades quite nicely for a modest investment.

The tremendous trading power of Seapointer is one of the reasons I am distressed about the temporary suspension from RCI.


----------



## Janie (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sure it's the Capetown location.  Just as crummy Cape Cod motel-conversion timeshares in prime summer months are hot RCI traders, it's very possible that a not-very-nice Capetown resort could be in high demand.


----------



## philanderson (Mar 20, 2007)

My week that expires in 2010 went from "verifying" back to a week available for deposit, with nary a word of explanation from RCI.  I wonder if the fact that my RCI membership expires soon has anything to do with this.


----------



## susan1738 (Mar 21, 2007)

*philanderson*

Phil,

Mine goes back to being a week for deposit everytime I try to deposit  it now.  I think the suspension is just still in affect, so that is what is making that happen.  My RCI membership won't expire for 6 years and the same thing happens to my Seapointer deposit, so it can't be that.


----------



## philanderson (Mar 21, 2007)

The good news, I guess, is that I've not had much use for my weeks lately.  I have three weeks banked, and no immediate plans to use any of them.

Pretty odd good news, I admit, but at least I do not have to put a planned trip on hold because of this sort of screwup.


----------



## Monty (Mar 22, 2007)

*Same experience here with my deposit*

Deposited and deposit returned with no explanation.

Placed call and RCI couldn't tell me why either..except that RCI is accepting
trades into The Seapointer at this time.


----------

